# ACS Skill Assessment without work experience



## ZehraHussain (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum. I have been following the threads which have been quite helpful to clear my confusions. 

So, I am 23 years old, just completed my Master's in IT from Sydney, and have given my PTE achieving all 90 in the components and an overall score of 90. Unfortunately I have no work experience, doing internship currently. So far, I've managed to collect 65 points for my permanent residency. 

Now, my questions are:

1. I have to get my qualification assessed by ACS, but I've heard that for the skills assessment, ACS needs either work experience or a professional year program. Since I do not want to wait another year to lodge my visa as rules are changing drastically, can I get my skills assessed just on the basis of my degree/completion certificate?

2. What is the procedure for requesting state sponsorship for my occupation?

3. I have a background of Telecommunications Engineering with 6 months work experience, but I will have to create CDR for Engineers Australia. If I lodge my visa on the basis of my Bachelor's, will I get the 5 points for Australia study completion ( I did my Master's from Australia not my Bachelor's).

Thanks so much in advance. Quite nervous about starting the whole PR process. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

For ACS Skills Assessment, you need minimum 2 years experience after Bachelors Degree and For EA Skills Assessment, you need minimum 1-year experience.

And without skills assessment, you won't qualify for 189 or 190 visas.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ZehraHussain said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum. I have been following the threads which have been quite helpful to clear my confusions.
> 
> So, I am 23 years old, just completed my Master's in IT from Sydney, and have given my PTE achieving all 90 in the components and an overall score of 90. Unfortunately I have no work experience, doing internship currently. So far, I've managed to collect 65 points for my permanent residency.
> 
> ...


As you have done your Masters in Australian University, there is a chance that you can be assessed positive even without any experience 

I am not sure but maybe worth exploring on this line

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ZehraHussain said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum. I have been following the threads which have been quite helpful to clear my confusions.
> 
> So, I am 23 years old, just completed my Master's in IT from Sydney, and have given my PTE achieving all 90 in the components and an overall score of 90. Unfortunately I have no work experience, doing internship currently. So far, I've managed to collect 65 points for my permanent residency.
> 
> ...


Why dont you drop a query to ACS at ACS helpdesk? WHo knows they might actually give some pointer.
Google a bit as well


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Why dont you drop a query to ACS at ACS helpdesk? WHo knows they might actually give some pointer.
> Google a bit as well


Asking ACS on what is acceptable and what is not is useless

They have a stock reply that only on assessment, that they can decide 

Cheers


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

ZehraHussain said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum. I have been following the threads which have been quite helpful to clear my confusions.
> 
> So, I am 23 years old, just completed my Master's in IT from Sydney, and have given my PTE achieving all 90 in the components and an overall score of 90. Unfortunately I have no work experience, doing internship currently. So far, I've managed to collect 65 points for my permanent residency.
> 
> ...



Hi. 

1. The last time I checked, EA does not necessarily require experience.
2. With a Masters' degree, 1 year experience is required by ACS. Read this in a booklet, applying for skills assessment. Check their website.

Cheers!


----------



## Zyad Tarek (8 mo ago)

ZehraHussain said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum. I have been following the threads which have been quite helpful to clear my confusions.
> 
> So, I am 23 years old, just completed my Master's in IT from Sydney, and have given my PTE achieving all 90 in the components and an overall score of 90. Unfortunately I have no work experience, doing internship currently. So far, I've managed to collect 65 points for my permanent residency.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, i have the same inquiry. I graduated since 2020 and i have only one year work experience.
Should i wait for another year in order to get my skills assessed ?


----------

